

Why the 50% tax rate matters nil to entrepreneurs - dangravell
http://www.elstensoftware.com/blog/2011/10/25/why-50-percent-tax-rate-matters-nil-entrepreneurs/

======
mooism2
_At the time of writing, the UK tax system's personal allowance (the amount of
money you can earn free of tax) is £7,475. An increase in this rate would be
beneficial to entrepreneurs attempting to start a business, because it leaves
more money for the entrepreneur to pay other bills, clothe their children, pay
the mortgage etc._

The UK government is committed to increasing this allowance to £10,000 by the
time its term expires in 2015 (it was one of the things the Lib Dems insisted
on).

